# Foldable saw horses.



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

Which one do most of you guys use. My dad has some called the pack horse. I like that they are about 6 inches wide on the top but the legs are hard to put together and fold back down.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the yellow metal ones from HD, they are heavy as hell and a pain to set up.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I really like these. Lightweight, easy to use, stabilizing adjustable foot, reasonably priced.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have like 10 sets of the Ebco's. They are pretty cheap but, the hold a ton of weight and take a beating.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Anderson said:


> I have the yellow metal ones from HD, they are heavy as hell and a pain to set up.


I've got the same ones. They are heavy, but they are durable and the will hold a ton of weight. If you leave them in the low position so you don't have to adjust the legs they aren't any worse to set up than anything else. The are also fairly compact and store/stack well.

I have buckled the legs on a ton of those ebcos. I won't buy them.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Buckled the legs on the Ebco's?

I have stacked 800bf of lumber on them before with out an issue.

Hell, I stacked 2500 pounds of SA hardwood decking on them, one pair.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Buckled the legs on the Ebco's?
> 
> I have stacked 800bf of lumber on them before with out an issue.
> 
> Hell, I stacked 2500 pounds of SA hardwood decking on them, one pair.


Maybe I spoke to soon. After you said ebco I didn't recognize the name so I googled them. The design is the same as the ones we used with my x employer. These maybe built a lot stronger, I don't know???

The issue I always had was not with now much weight they could handle but the weekness of the legs when they are loaded down. With a rough crew they were always getting hit on the outside of the leg with what ever and if they had a load on them it didn't take very much for the leg to buckle. Once the leg buckles they are trash. That is why I like to see some thick steel legs.

Maybe the ebcos are different...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We like the Ebco's too. Using them on the rough can break them down a lot faster. Setting them up in the mud causes the most damage. All the weight seems to get pushed to one leg. And of course, we would never overload them...:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I could see that if you went all Neanderthal on them.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Anderson said:


> I have the yellow metal ones from HD, they are heavy as hell and a pain to set up.


I hate those. I have a set, but usually just drag out my cheapy plastic ones instead. If I have a big bunch of stuff to stack, I use the Trojans. Or at least I did until they grew an extra set of legs and walked off.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I have always used the Fultons, I'm guessing they're like the ebcos?

http://www.amazon.com/fulton-ts-11-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00019JPGK


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I've got the same ones. They are heavy, but they are durable and the will hold a ton of weight. If you leave them in the low position so you don't have to adjust the legs they aren't any worse to set up than anything else. The are also fairly compact and store/stack well.
> 
> I have buckled the legs on a ton of those ebcos. I won't buy them.


Same here, I actually kind of like them. They fold up tight and pretty bomb proof. I used to buy the plastic but I got tired of destroying them.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I could see that if you went all Neanderthal on them.


Neanderthal pretty well describes most of the framers I had to work with. They are actually fun to watch sometimes. Need a 2x4 cut in half? No need for a circular saw, just flop the thing on the ground and use the claw of your 28 oz estwing. Who cares if the saw is only thirty feet away. They are called Amish. I'm guessing you know all about how that works......


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

My go to's are the ones I got from Menards with the extendable ends. There was a thread on them a while ago.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Toughbuilt brand


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

how about a knockdown pair built out of ply?

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=31_MD_00177

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip030815sn.html


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

These work for me


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Toughbuilt brand


These look interesting. How tough are they? Could you jump up and down on them?



festerized said:


> These work for me


Who makes these? Are they plastic? They do look like plastic, so did you modify the tops to hold 2x like that or is that the way they are build? I like that part of your set-up.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

moorewarner said:


> These look interesting. How tough are they? Could you jump up and down on them?
> 
> Who makes these? Are they plastic? They do look like plastic, so did you modify the tops to hold 2x like that or is that the way they are build? I like that part of your set-up.


Yup plastic. Got them from home cheapo for $35. Each. Not sure of the manufacturer. A set will last me a year if im just using them, couple of minutes if my tarts are not left in check


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> I'm telling you, I posted the best ones out there.


Got any more information on them? brand? model? link? If you want to evangelize you're gonna' have to give us a little more info. :laughing:




katoman said:


> Ok here's a couple of pics. The heavy pair are for stacking lumber, the smaller ones for general purpose.


Bonus points for going Old Skool. :thumbup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Got any more information on them? brand? model? link? If you want to evangelize you're gonna' have to give us a little more info. :laughing:


These are the ones I have.

http://www.falconladder.com/component/jshopping/product/view/19/23


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TNM81TTFDMYTBG6JX70

I have two sets of these. You can pile a ton of stuff on them. They have a positive locking ball to keep them open and also closed. They are going on 12 years and still great.


----------

